# Official 2011 MLB Season Thread



## Sycamore624

Whats your thoughts on this season? Who's your team?


----------



## egc1985

METS!!! but we are the joke if the league and owe money to everyone.  i expect to finish last in our division, maybe 4th at best.  I said it last year ill say it again watch out for the Braves.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

CARDINALS, but that is all I am going to say right now!!  At least until something goes our way! Lol.


----------



## Sycamore624

Huge Reds fan here...excited for this season


----------



## sycamore51

I'm with 75!  Go Reds all the way.  I'm a little nervous about the Brewers this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cubs... but I'm already waitin' until next year. Figured I may as well start now.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Go Phillies!!!


----------



## sycamore51

Here's what I predict:
NL East: Phil's
NL Cent: Reds
NL West: Dodgers
Wild Card: Giants

AL East: Red Sox
AL Cent: Tigers
AL West: Rangers
Wild Card: Yankees

WS: Phil's beat Red Sox


----------



## landrus13

St.Louis Cardinals fan right here. I was expecting a ring this year, but my hopes were diminished with Waino's injury.ray:


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Opening Day is tomorrow!!  Cardinals, 4 p.m. ESPN.


----------



## KAPat1865

Just a little smack talk here. All in good fun of course. This is a status that a few Reds friends on mine had up today on facebook and I thought it was rather funny.. GO REDS!

Dear St. Louis, 
This is your old friend cincinnati just calling to see how the winter was. I just wanted to remind you of your appointment tomorrow for your first loss placing you directly where you were at the end of last year, in 2nd place. I hope you enjoy the season and I wish you nothing but the.......ya.

Love,
The Big Red Machine


----------



## Bluesier

Cardinals fan here, I'm not gonna say much for the Redbirds right now cause it has been hell this winter for us.  With that said Reds fans, if its not us on top of the division at the end of the season.... Go Brew Crew!!  Lol.


----------



## KAPat1865

And if its not the Reds at the top we say, "Go Brew Crew" also.. hah


----------



## tkemmerer14

KAPat1865 said:


> Just a little smack talk here. All in good fun of course. This is a status that a few Reds friends on mine had up today on facebook and I thought it was rather funny.. GO REDS!
> 
> Dear St. Louis,
> This is your old friend cincinnati just calling to see how the winter was. I just wanted to remind you of your appointment tomorrow for your first loss placing you directly where you were at the end of last year, in 2nd place. I hope you enjoy the season and I wish you nothing but the.......ya.
> 
> Love,
> The Big Red Machine



hahaha love it! Go Redlegs!


----------



## landrus13

Just a little prediction here for the 2011 season:

St.Louis will once again OWN the NL Central.:wordyo:


----------



## tkemmerer14

Counter prediction.
Cards won't win Central AGAIN
Pujols won't win MVP... AGAIN


----------



## Bluesier

tkemmerer14 said:


> Counter prediction.
> Cards won't win Central AGAIN
> Pujols won't win MVP... AGAIN



Come on man, its one thing saying something about the Cards since we are down this year, but Pujols???? There is no doubt he is better than Votto, NO DOUBT, he would have won MVP if we won the Central.


----------



## tkemmerer14

Bluesier said:


> Come on man, its one thing saying something about the Cards since we are down this year, but Pujols???? There is no doubt he is better than Votto, NO DOUBT, he would have won MVP if we won the Central.



ill take votto any day. hes still improving and does not ask for Dr. Evil money to play baseball


----------



## hans1950

Cubs fan here,should be an interesting season..........


----------



## Bluesier

It's fine that you are a Reds fan, but you are on serious drugs if you would take Votto over Albert.  Look at the stats, maybe you're not a stats guy, wellll win a World Series before you pick your player.  I mean come on, only guy to ever start his career with ten seasons in a row of over .300 BA, 30 HR, 100 RBI.  Does that compare to anything Votto has??  I understand Joey hasn't played as many years to this point, but it's alreay to late for him to touch that record!


----------



## region rat

*Guess*

Guess what team I like.


----------



## KAPat1865

Reds win on a walk off home run in the bottom of the 9th. Same story as last year. This team has more potential than last years team IMO as long as Dusty doesn't screw up our pitchers.


----------



## egc1985

today my METS start their sad excuse for a season.  Ill be ecstatic if they finish 4th in their division.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Sycamore MLBers and salaries*

Clint Barmes* Houston Astros SS -- $3,925,000
Joe Thatcher* San Diego Padres RP -- $433,900
Mitch Stetter  Milwaukee Brewers RP -- $427,000

* = Disabled List

(SOURCE: USA Today, 1 April 2011)


----------



## KAPat1865

3.9 mil...Not bad!


----------



## Callmedoc

I still think the Cards have a good shot at winning the division...we still have two of the top pitchers in our division (Carpenter and Garcia) and our line-up looks considerably better with Pujols, Freese, Rasmus, Berkman and Yadi...Plus I think Theriot is a good addition...this team wilol be in the hunt...btw KAPAT is at that awkward 666 posting mark...MARK OF THE BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

KAPAT and all the rest of you Reds fans, go ahead and take your jabs at the Cardinals right now because Nothing will go right for us right now.  I repeat, NOTHING will go right for us right now.  Matt Holliday is now out 3-6 weeks as he will undergo an appendectomy procedure.  I don't like to be given anything in life, but it sure would be nice for the Redbirds to be given a break!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

long gone said:


> Guess what team I like.



The team that I like that has been the most successful sucking franchise in the history of sports... Personally after that Demp grand slam he just served up on a silver platter I can't wait until next year! Going to put my stock in Dale Jr for the rest of the sporting season... lol My sad life... :verysad:


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> btw KAPAT is at that awkward 666 posting mark...MARK OF THE BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Sycamores!Go Reds! Bo Buckeyes!

Those are my teams. In that order...

Thanks for pointing out the 666 posting... That was scary.. I almost got in a car accident this morning. Maybe that had something to do with it..Women need to learn how to drive and check their blind spot before they get over in their grocery getter...GEEZUS!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

KAPat1865 said:


> I almost got in a car accident this morning. Maybe that had something to do with it..Women need to learn how to drive and check their blind spot before they get over in their grocery getter...GEEZUS!



I had a morning issue with a driver also, some moron in a hurry to get to the Square Donut ahead of me and I rolled my window down and had a friendly conversation with him and he asked me, "who had the right away"? lol I said, "you did, that's why I stopped but thank God I was going the speedlimit in this parking lot becasue you certainly don't give a "....


----------



## tkemmerer14

KAPat1865 said:


> Go Sycamores!Go Reds! Bo Buckeyes!
> 
> Those are my teams. In that order...
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the 666 posting... That was scary.. I almost got in a car accident this morning. Maybe that had something to do with it..Women need to learn how to drive and check their blind spot before they get over in their grocery getter...GEEZUS!



Our Reds are lookin pretty solid eh???


----------



## KAPat1865

Very solid. How about LaRussa having a walk off already? It's still early but I am VERY optimistic..

Don't ya think it's a little early to have a walk off pres conf?


----------



## Bluesier

KAPat1865 said:


> Very solid. How about LaRussa having a walk off already? It's still early but I am VERY optimistic..
> 
> Don't ya think it's a little early to have a walk off pres conf?



You're right! I would rather have Dusty at the helm!! Hahahaha.  

It's funny, cause since the Reds have been at the bottom dweller with the Pittsburgh Pirates for so long, they take all the shots they can at the Cards! Hmmmmm.... seems like jealousy?? Correct?? Lol. 

But really you tell me the reason for always taking shots at the Reds.  You can't possibly say its not because we are on top of the division annually, while y'all are at the bottom.  Remember it's all fun and games though!


----------



## Callmedoc

I will say this. People say Cards fans are bandwagons but I have never EVER seen so much Cincinatti stuff as I have recently...


----------



## Bluesier

They have been in their closets for so long.  I have never disliked the Reds, but their fans are just making it hard on themselves.


----------



## KAPat1865

Bluesier said:


> They have been in their closets for so long.  I have never disliked the Reds, but their fans are just making it hard on themselves.



So be it. Let us have our fun. Baseball in Cincinnati is AWESOME and I still argue that Cincy is one of the best baseball cities in America. St Louis would be one of the best as well.

IDK how reds fans are making it hard on ourselves? Just because TKemmer and I post stuff on here every now and then? I say big deal. The season is FAR from over. It's wayyy to early to tell how the season will end up. 

My comment about LeRussa is kinda funny though. It the what 5th game of the year and hes already getting pissed and walking away at press conferences? Tell me you wouldn't think it was funny is that happened to Dusty? This is all in good fun....until the Reds and Cards play of course. Should be an interesting match up this year.....


----------



## Callmedoc

? Reds fans in general have felt a sense of entitlement for playing well enough to get no-hit in the playoffs...lol


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> ? Reds fans in general have felt a sense of entitlement for playing well enough to get no-hit in the playoffs...lol



True but we were up against the best pitcher in baseball that year and well.....at least we made the playoffs... :violent:

Where is Landrus at? He's normally the lone Cards fan talkin trash on here..


----------



## Bluesier

KAPat1865;91406and well.....at least we made the playoffs... :violent:..[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Cardinals won just as many playoff games as the Reds last year....ZERO!! Can't brag about the playoffs when you w]don't win a game..


----------



## Callmedoc

Hey, trash talking is done without fact. FACT: Reds were no-hit and were known to be a team with a great offense. Can you dispute that claim? Secondly, it's not that i don't like the Reds. I like Votto. I hate Phillips tho tbh, he's a punk who wants to talk trash on tv but when someone gets in his face wants to be like "whyyyyyyy?" I don't like how their fans get all upity about making the playoffs in one season. You are a 1 wainwright injury away from not even being the favorite lol


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah, if you don't win a game I think I would rather just not make it and have a higher draft pick thanks lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

And today Reds fans start talking on message boards and in short order they get the first L of the season. One of many more to come, they better hope pitching holds up for them. No doubt they can hit.


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Hey, trash talking is done without fact. FACT: Reds were no-hit and were known to be a team with a great offense. Can you dispute that claim? Secondly, it's not that i don't like the Reds. I like Votto. I hate Phillips tho tbh, he's a punk who wants to talk trash on tv but when someone gets in his face wants to be like "whyyyyyyy?" I don't like how their fans get all upity about making the playoffs in one season. You are a 1 wainwright injury away from not even being the favorite lol



Ok let's see. Draft picks in the MLB aren't really that big of a deal. VERY rarely do you see someone get drafted and then make a huge impact the following season. Teams have to develop players in the minor leagues so go ahead and have a higher draft pick because typically that doesn't matter like in other leagues such as the NBA and NFL...

FACT- Red's won the NL Central last year. You're telling me that the Cards didn't want to win the Central for a higher draft pick?? Get Real! No offense but thats a Landrus comment. Ya let me down on that logic Greenwell :krazy:

You can have your beef with Phillips thats fine. And I can have my beef with Carpenter. That guy is the ultimate punk in the MLB if you ask me...

To sum this up... Reds won the division last year. Have a higher draft pick because that doesn't matter at all. Phillips is a punk and Carpenter is a punk. Red's are favorite to win the division this year. We can argue what if's all day.. hopefully the Reds can pull it off and live up to expectations. I like our chances..If not then...GO CUBBIES!


----------



## KAPat1865

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And today Reds fans start talking on message boards and in short order they get the first L of the season. One of many more to come, they better hope pitching holds up for them. No doubt they can hit.



Pitching should hold up. We started LeCure today who is a long reliever. Once Cueto and Homer Bailey come back we should be alright. We actually have a problem because there aren't enough spots for our pitchers..It's a good problem to have..

Ya can't win em all boys..


----------



## Callmedoc

Your right KAPAT no good player ever gets drafted...You are soooo right man...I guess every good player just magically shows up in a farm system...do they have to water them to make them grow? Ahhhhh Smell that sarcasm? Congratulations you won the division LAST YEAR! What did you do in the playoffs to earn the ability to trash talk? You got no-hit. Not one single hit. not one!...It's not like that team even went to the WS...they got beat by a giants team that's best batter at the time was a rookie and Edgar renteria!...Fact: if you want to walk around like you own the place you have to have won a playoff game in the last decade, even if you are the defending NL central champs...if I remember correctly weren't some Reds fans last year saying that talking about winning the central the year before didn't mean squat? Oooo but now that the shoe is on the other foot, well hell, It's different...NOT REALLY lol


----------



## Callmedoc

Yes confirmed from Matt Perrault not one single good player in the MLB comes via draft...I hope someone catches that.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

KAPAT.. last year I was told by many other fans to shut the hell up and to not talk about the past years.. sooo shut up!! Thank you! 

BTW.. If you wanna talk about last year, it was not a good season for the Reds.. Swept and no-hit in the playoffs... andddd you have the biggest pieces of shits in the leaggue, Phillips and Cueto. Hell, Cueto should be in jail for assault.  LaRue was forced to retire because post concussion syndrome.  Will you please defend that piece of shit of a person??!!!!!!


----------



## KAPat1865

Didn't say that no one good comes from the draft. Just saying that since there are soooo many players that get drafted having a pick a few before another team really doesn't make a difference. Your sarcasm was a little overwhelming....I didn't take it well... I'm sorry for talking trash.. I'll try not to do it anymore...SARCASM..BOOM!!! HA! Whatever I'm done taking about it right now. It's too early to tell anything really...

On a side baseball note I'm heading to the Season Opener for the mighty Fort Wayne Tin Caps. If any of you live somewhat close to Fort Wayne I would say its worth a trip to check it out. They are in High A ball and they are affiliated with the SD Padres.They have a really nice stadium downtown. This will be the third year for the stadium. It's super nice. I would say it's a smaller Victory Field..its worth the trip if you are a baseball fan.

They also have some good promotions. Tonight they have a 3D score board and are handing out glasses for all the fans to wear, it should look pretty funny. They are also doing fireworks and on Thursdays they have "Thristy Thursday's" which mean dollar beers...YOU CANT BEAT THAT at any professional sporting venue...


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> You can have your beef with Phillips thats fine. And I can have my beef with Carpenter. That guy is the ultimate punk in the MLB if you ask me...
> 
> To sum this up... Reds won the division last year. Have a higher draft pick because that doesn't matter at all. Phillips is a punk and Carpenter is a punk. Red's are favorite to win the division this year. We can argue what if's all day.. hopefully the Reds can pull it off and live up to expectations. I like our chances..If not then...GO CUBBIES!



Wow maybe I missed something but the arrogance and lack of class that Brandon Phillips showed last year ON NATIONAL TV is absolutely terrible lol...see how much this works me up???? I hate that guy. I rarely "HATE" people but that guy is pretty low on living lifeforms list to me...


----------



## KAPat1865

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> KAPAT.. last year I was told by many other fans to shut the hell up and to not talk about the past years.. sooo shut up!! Thank you!
> 
> BTW.. If you wanna talk about last year, it was not a good season for the Reds.. Swept and no-hit in the playoffs... andddd you have the biggest pieces of shits in the leaggue, Phillips and Cueto. Hell, Cueto should be in jail for assault.  LaRue was forced to retire because post concussion syndrome.  Will you please defend that piece of shit of a person??!!!!!!



I'm sorry I have ruffled feathers.. I will shut up now.. I'm sorry you feel so strongly. 

We are looking forward to the 22nd!!


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> Ok let's see. Draft picks in the MLB aren't really that big of a deal.



So they r a big deal? Because the Cardinals picked a guy in the 13th round once, he's turned out ok...with the 402nd pick Albert Pujols


----------



## KAPat1865

Greenwell I have obviously ruffled your feathers to say the least. You just proved my point.... 

The Cards got a higher draft pick. Yeah? Who the hell cares? Having a high draft pick in the MLB Draft TYPICALLY doesnt mean much because it takes baseball players time to develop... Understand now? 

Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## Callmedoc

yeah but let's say the cards were 3 picks back...Maybe Albert would be a Royal???? Thank u for proving my point that u being in the playoffs was futile


----------



## Callmedoc

The higher the pick the better pick of the litter u get...do you understand that? You get a better chance of getting top-tier talent...unless ur GM is walt jocketty.


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> yeah but let's say the cards were 3 picks back...Maybe Albert would be a Royal???? Thank u for proving my point that u being in the playoffs was futile



Nice Edit on this post....

It's all about finding talent and the Cards obviously did that with Albert... If he slipped that low he was obviously under the radar. A pick that low really has nothing to do with draft order.. It has a lot to do with scouting talent..

How come the Cards didnt pick him in the 1st round? You arent making any sense..


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> unless ur GM is walt jocketty.



Is that you Greenwell?? Is that Landrus??? Is this Chris Carpenter?? 

Come on....:verysad::imslow:

I'm done with the Reds/Cards debate..

I'll save it for another day..


----------



## Callmedoc

Because no one else would....the draft is always about getting player at the right time. Say you see a guy and you see something special but u know no one else will draft him till the 3rd round...JUST READ MONEYBALL, I can't explain everything to you...I think it's obvious if you know something about scouting is that they put players into categories of where they could go...But I am not going to sit here and explain everything. albert was slated to go 15 high 20 low prolly...we reached at 13...reaching at 1 would be like, really liking this ford that another guy wants to pay 20 grand for...so you pay 80 to make sure u get it...make sense?


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> Is that you Greenwell?? Is that Landrus??? Is this Chris Carpenter??
> 
> Come on....:verysad::imslow:
> 
> I'm done with the Reds/Cards debate..
> 
> I'll save it for another day..



Let me get this straight, I am the one trying to speak to you in an intelligent (call it what you may) fashion and you are the one dropping to personal attacks. You are right, I am the immature one...:talktohand:


----------



## Bluesier

KAPat1865 said:


> I'm done with the Reds/Cards debate..
> 
> I'll save it for another day..



Welcome to the debate Reds fans!!.... y'all have been non-existant for soooo long now!


----------



## KAPat1865

Reds/Cards with the prime time matching up in a rubber match tonight on ESPN.

Make no doubt about it these teams, managers, and cities do NOT like each other...

GO REDS!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I have never had a problem with the Reds, until the fight.....


----------



## tkemmerer14

I love that the reds are on espn, but could the commentators be any more in love with the Cards? it gets old


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

tkemmerer14 said:


> I love that the reds are on espn, but could the commentators be any more in love with the Cards? it gets old



Yeah, that is really funny, the media usually loves the teams full of punks!  Lol.  But Reds fans being cocky and beating Brandon Phillips just made this series win sooo much sweeter!!


----------



## KAPat1865

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Yeah, that is really funny, the media usually loves the teams full of punks!  Lol.  But Reds fans being cocky and beating Brandon Phillips just made this series win sooo much sweeter!!



Phillips was 2-4 with 2 doubles while the rest of the Reds had 2 hits. 

I don't think he is to blame for the loss..


----------



## Callmedoc

tkemmerer14 said:


> I love that the reds are on espn, but could the commentators be any more in love with the Cards? it gets old



There is a snarky remark here but I also have never disliked the Reds till the fight. All I have to say is if you want to talk smack don't act all suprised when a proud person stands up to you and then be like "Not my fault". Shut your mouth. Play the game. That's all. Brandon Phillips is a punk, all talk no walk. His game is good but as a human being piss poor at best.


----------



## Callmedoc

With that said though...Reds have a very talented team, heard someone say Chapman was a young satchel paige. I was thinking more like a young Nolan Ryan but hey who knows...Should be a helluva a race this year...Cards are getting suprising pitching from Kyle McClellan and our hitting is much improved....should be an interesting year


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Warning: Contains no Reds or Cardinals mentions...*

Clint Barmes is on his way to Oklahoma City for a rehab assignment...

Took infield practice with the Astros on Saturday


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

KAPat1865 said:


> Phillips was 2-4 with 2 doubles while the rest of the Reds had 2 hits.
> 
> I don't think he is to blame for the loss..



Can you remind me who blamed Brandon Phillips for losing the game for the Reds??  My statement was about beating them AND Brandon Phillips. (Cause remember his two doubles don't make him the winner!)


----------



## Eleven

tkemmerer14 said:


> I love that the reds are on espn, but could the commentators be any more in love with the Cards? it gets old



1) They are playing IN ST. LOUIS
2) The Cardinals are the most successful franchise in Major League Baseball - not named the Yankees.

2nd in WS Championships overall with 10.

Since 2000, the win percentages of the top 5 teams:

.597	New York Yankees
.568	Boston Red Sox
.564	St. Louis Cardinals
.555	Anaheim Angels
.551	Atlanta Braves


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> 1) They are playing IN ST. LOUIS
> 2) The Cardinals are the most successful franchise in Major League Baseball - not named the Yankees.
> 
> 2nd in WS Championships overall with 10.
> 
> Since 2000, the win percentages of the top 5 teams:
> 
> .597	New York Yankees
> .568	Boston Red Sox
> .564	St. Louis Cardinals
> .555	Anaheim Angels
> .551	Atlanta Braves



Since 2000, the win percentages of the top 5 teams, ADDED Pennants and WS titles:

                                      Since 2000                   Franchise total
.597 New York Yankees	4 Pennants, 2 WS titles, 39 Pennants, 27 WS titles
.568 Boston Red Sox		2 Pennants, 2 WS titles, 12 Pennants, 7 WS titles
.564 St. Louis Cardinals	2 Pennants, 1 WS title,  17 Pennants, 10 WS titles
.555 Anaheim Angels		1 Pennant,  1 WS title,    1 Pennant,  1 WS title
.551 Atlanta Braves 		0 Pennant,  0 WS title,  17 Pennants, 3 WS titles


----------



## Eleven

Certainly shows that once you get TO the play-offs, anything can happen..


----------



## Callmedoc

havent heard from any Reds fans...why is it so quite?


----------



## Bluesier

It's too early too know how the whole season will play out, but all you Reds fans thought the Cards were gonna be pushovers when Wainwright went down.  Turns out we got a real team and should contend for the top spot all year.


----------



## Callmedoc

I just hate how fans disappear when they talk sooooo much trash...Heard alot from reds fans.


----------



## Bluesier

Where is KaPat when ya need him?? Lol.  As much as I can't stand Phillips, that was a really nice play last night!


----------



## KAPat1865

It's way too early in the season to really talk about much.

The Reds pitching isn't where we thought it was going to be and the Cards have certainly played pretty good ball thus far. It's a long season boys...hang in there..

I think the Reds will be just fine..


----------



## KAPat1865

Oh by the way. I changed my avatar for ya'll too!

I hope ya like it!!

:violent:


----------



## Callmedoc

LOL Just saying KAPAT if the reds woulda won the series in April you woulda been on here speaking about how great the reds were and that those games MATTER SOOOOO MUCH...come on.


----------



## KAPat1865

I probably would of. You're right. But they didn't win the series and it really doesn't matter THAT much. 

I'm just trying to have a little friendly banter on here with ya'll and had nothing to say recently because quite frankly, the Reds have been sucking it up. If you all want to talk about  your teams so be it.

This isn't just a thread for Reds and Cardinals fans. I'm not on here to cause problems just talking my team up....Ya'll need to loosen up a bit.... I'm just having some fun.


----------



## KAPat1865

If any of you go out tomorrow night and drink too much tequilla just remember to have some Pepto....it will make ya feel better...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w8_1O89RxHc


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I like that avatar KAPat! What it is that?? From the 80's??!! Good ole past Reds teams..


----------



## KAPat1865

Google search Cincinnati Reds images and this is my favorite out of the bunch.

The Cincinnati "Redlegs" The first professional baseball team. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

KAPat1865 said:


> Google search Cincinnati Reds images and this is my favorite out of the bunch.
> 
> The Cincinnati "Redlegs" The first professional baseball team. Thank you very much!



Sorry, you mean the Cincinnati *Red Stockings*.  In 1869 they were the first.  If you are going to correct someone with attitude, correct them correctly.  lol


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Sycamore Proud said:


> Sorry, you mean the Cincinnati *Red Stockings*.  In 1869 they were the first.  If you are going to correct someone with attitude, correct them correctly.  lol



Yesss, Thank you very much!!


----------



## KAPat1865

ah. whatever. you catch my drift.

Big series this weekend with the Reds headed to Wrigley. Should be a good one..


----------



## KAPat1865

The Reds face off against the Cubs this afternoon in the rubber match of their three game series at Wrigley. 

Cueto makes his return today also. Hopefully he is on point. Nothing better than laying around on a Sunday afternoon watching baseball...

GO REDS!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Not sure if beating the Cubs proves anything at this point - the Cubs are plain terrible, even the most delusional Cubs fans realized this wasn't going to be the year for the Cubbies even before the season started. So best of luck the rest of the season, the Cubs are not the measuring stick for success...


----------



## tkemmerer14

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not sure if beating the Cubs proves anything at this point - the Cubs are plain terrible, even the most delusional Cubs fans realized this wasn't going to be the year for the Cubbies even before the season started. So best of luck the rest of the season, the Cubs are not the measuring stick for success...



I would love to meet the MOST delusional Cubs fan. That would be something. Reds will be in first again by the end of the week. Cubs will take 2/3 from St. Louis and the Reds have owned the Astros this year. Then its time for Reds Cards again in Cincinnati! GO REDLEGS!


----------



## bent20

tkemmerer14 said:


> I would love to meet the MOST delusional Cubs fan. That would be something. Reds will be in first again by the end of the week. Cubs will take 2/3 from St. Louis and the Reds have owned the Astros this year. Then its time for Reds Cards again in Cincinnati! GO REDLEGS!



I know a few who might be in contention. Those are the fans I appreciate though. They live and die with every game even when they're 10 out in late August. They're the fans I'll try to think of if and when the Cubs ever do win a World Series and we're all bombarded by the bandwagon crowd.


----------



## Callmedoc

tkemmerer14 said:


> I would love to meet the MOST delusional Cubs fan. That would be something. Reds will be in first again by the end of the week. Cubs will take 2/3 from St. Louis and the Reds have owned the Astros this year. Then its time for Reds Cards again in Cincinnati! GO REDLEGS!



Wow talking smack when you are in second place and calling your team by incorrect monicher? isn't it the red stockings?...got a feeling the Cards are gonna be fine look at the Pitching we have been getting...if we had Wain-o I think we would be a world series contender. but we dont.


----------



## tkemmerer14

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Wow talking smack when you are in second place and calling your team by incorrect monicher? isn't it the red stockings?...got a feeling the Cards are gonna be fine look at the Pitching we have been getting...if we had Wain-o I think we would be a world series contender. but we dont.



no. they started as the red stockings. then they were the reds. in the 1950's they switched to the Redlegs to avoid accusations of communism, then back to the Reds. Many Reds still call them the Redlegs. When they play take me out to the ballgame the lyrics on the video board read "root root root for the Redlegs." 

It's baseball. A 1 game lead is not a big deal with 130 some odd games left. The Cubs owned the Cards last year like the Cards owned the Reds and the Reds owned every crappy team they played just like they're owning the Astros this year. Thus why I said they will be in first by the end of the week. Its not smack talk to predict that a team will be in first place.


----------



## KAPat1865

I dont know why Greenwell has to get so defensive every time a Reds fan says something...

We are just talking baseball here. Maybe a little smack talk every now and then but who cares.......


----------



## Callmedoc

its called a rivalry lol...I do remember many of the same reds fans behind the comments that Phillips said last year so if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen lol .


----------



## KAPat1865

Dgreenwell3 said:


> if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen lol .



That's kinda what I was saying to you... o well I'm here for the long haul..


----------



## nwi stater

Ralley around the Reds Boys Ralley Around the Reds, we'll be playing in October.

Anyone remember the Ruth Lyons Club??????? It was on Channel 13 at noon.



From the President of the OFC


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

nwi stater said:


> Ralley around the Reds Boys Ralley Around the Reds, we'll be playing in October.
> 
> Anyone remember the Ruth Lyons Club??????? It was on Channel 13 at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> From the President of the OFC



The president of a club of what 3 members and a fake club at that has pronounced that the Reds will be playing in October. I don't know about you guys but I just pen'd them in (pun intended).


----------



## KAPat1865

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The president of a club of what 3 members and a fake club at that has pronounced that the Reds will be playing in October. I don't know about you guys but I just pen'd them in (pun intended).



I think it's fair to say that the MLB 2011 thread has been the most hostile thread on Sycamore Pride in awhile..

This is great!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

KAPat1865 said:


> I think it's fair to say that the MLB 2011 thread has been the most hostile thread on Sycamore Pride in awhile..
> 
> This is great!



Probably fair to say - I show no hostility toward the Reds or the Cardinals for that matter. I think it's mildly humorous that all of the sudden Reds fans have come out of the woodwork (starting last year) but those things happen and it's a good thing for the Central that the Reds have risen and good for Dusty Baker. With that said, my only point is the Cubs are just not a good team right now. You can't really suggest by beating them (even on the road) that your team has accomplished anything. After all you are also a .500 baseball team right now, your pitching although improving will be your achilles heel in the playoffs. A few of your big bats have yet to come alive and right now your hanging on in a bad division. My only point is this, the Cubs are not the measuring point for anyone or anything. The days of Wrigley Field being a tough place to win are long over - people don't even go to games these days... It's a sad situation really. 

Best of luck - seriously! Hope all of these lofty predictions come true for you all.


----------



## nwi stater

Club of 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on all you Old Farts out there Hollar Out and show SSM we are a force to deal with!!!!!!!

3 really????????........you young whipper snapper!!!!

Me first,  NWI Stater
and?????

President ofc


----------



## Callmedoc

Cards win first of 3 in wrigley... Idk if i would be too pumped about having to face Jaime right now tho...the guy is pure nastiness


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I think it's mildly humorous that all of the sudden Reds fans have come out of the woodwork (starting last year)



This is exactly the way I feel! Cardinals fans are always in it and no matter what ya say about the Cubbies they have great fans (and I hate to admit that! lol) As for the Reds fans, y'all are young, right? Only been around for about a year and a half!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Cards win first of 3 in wrigley... Idk if i would be too pumped about having to face Jaime right now tho...the guy is pure nastiness



Of the last 5 series the Cubs have lost the opener, again they are the measuring stick for nothing. They are at best the 3rd place team in the Central... With that said since 2005 the Cubs are 14 games over .500 vs. the Cardinals so shut the  up.

Explain to me when the last time the Cubs have been pumped up about anything besides Starlin Castro? Please let me know, I haven't been pumped up as a Cubs fan for 22 years - it's brutalness dude. Do you think we really care who is starting the next game for the Cardinals? Or any team for that matter? I mean honestly?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Garcia didn't even pitch tonight... Ugh waste of time.


----------



## Callmedoc

My bad I thought he would naturally be after carbon the rotation


----------



## Callmedoc

Cards take two of 3 from the cubbies should be an interesting weekend


----------



## KAPat1865

Reds sweep Cards and take a 1.5 game lead in the NL Central!


----------



## Callmedoc

Rough weekend for the cards no doubt...especially with the collapse on friday, luckily it's may.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The Cubs are truly laughable... Just terrible... Why, why why :verysad::verysad::verysad::verysad::verysad::verysad::verysad::verysad:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Furthermore, I've been Cubs fan my entire life and I think tonight I am done being a fan of this team, honestly! I mean outside of Starlin Castro and Darwin Barney I could careless about the Cubs - I hate the organization at this point and I don't even think my dad will care... 

Wonder how much people would hate me if I decided to be a Reds fan? Regionally it makes sense, I love Brandon Phillips, I love Dusty Baker - I think I just became a Reds fan tonight. They beat the Cubs and I decided that I've converted over to a REDS fan - it's whatever right? Call me a helmet hopper if you want...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Furthermore, I've been Cubs fan my entire life and I think tonight I am done being a fan of this team, honestly! I mean outside of Starlin Castro and Darwin Barney I could careless about the Cubs - I hate the organization at this point and I don't even think my dad will care...
> 
> Wonder how much people would hate me if I decided to be a Reds fan? Regionally it makes sense, I love Brandon Phillips, I love Dusty Baker - I think I just became a Reds fan tonight. They beat the Cubs and I decided that I've converted over to a Cubs fan - it's whatever right? *Call me a helmet hopper if you want..*.



I call you wise.:headbang::headbang:


----------



## Bluesier

Helmet Hopper... especially if its to the Reds.  Phillips is a punk, don't understand how you can respect him as a person, good fielder though.


----------



## KAPat1865

Look up some of the things that Phillips does in the community. He is liked around the league except by the Cardinals and Cardinals fans. He seems to be one of the happiest guys in baseball always talking to other players, smiling, laughing, etc.

Yeah, he said that your team was full of "Whiney Little Bitches" but SO WHAT? Maybe he is right about a few of them.Carpenter in particular was complaining about mound conditions and smoke from the smoke stacks at GABP. Maybe he shouldn't have given up the home run, then he wouldn't have to deal with the smoke. Travis Wood didn't have problems with the mound... My hate for the Cardinals, Chris Carpenter and TLR and his staff grow by the day...THEY are the classless bunch..yelling at Coco after he hit Albert, like he meant to. HE WAS THE WINNING RUN FOR CHRIST'S SAKE! 

Phillips is a good guy. Fans in St. Louis would like to not believe that but oh well. Keep on hating on him..He is the best second baseman in baseball right now.. no arguing that...

SSOM, the Cubs were laughable tonight and I can only imagine how you feel. Something needs to be done in Chicago and I think adding Albert this coming off season would be PERFECT!

GO REDS!!!!!!!


----------



## True Blue

As someone who HATES the Reds, Cubs, and especially the Cardinals, I can honestly say I like Brandon Phillips.  He's right, the Cardinals are some whiny ass bitches!  Maybe the whiniest in the game.


----------



## Eleven

I don't know about whiniest team... but they are the second most successful team in baseball... trailing only the Yankees and their $250mm per year payroll.  Probably much of the reason for the hate/jealousy and name-calling...  just sayin.  Do what you do.. and just win.
Name a "classless" thing that the Cards have done?  Whiny?  Ok, if that's the worst thing, I'll take it... Be respectful of the game and win.


----------



## Callmedoc

Phillips is a good player...but I lost any and all respect for him as a human being last year...that's a trash move even if it was true, and then he acts like nothing happened when Molina got in his face...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I like Bradon Phillips because he
strait rakes and his D is second to none! I like a guy who speaks his mind then backs it up with good baseball and he does that. 

As for the Cardinals, I am not THAT Cubs fan I don't hate the Cards. In my lifetime the Cards and Cubs have never been good at the same time. Mostlu because the Cubs have been bad, but when the Cubs have been good the Cards havn't. In the last 40 years they've only finished 1 and 2 in the division once I believe. I have no reason to hate the Cardinals.

I was really displeased with the Cowboy  and Breenaman who were highly critcal of the Cards last series which called for LaRussa to fire back and the last 2 nights they have been equally critical of the Cubs organization, the players, the payroll, the fans you name it they basically made jokes about the entire organization. Which is all fine and good at the end of the day, but how soon they forget the Reds were bottom feeding thumb sucking loosers for a longgg time the last division title before last year being back in 95. They need to chill out with all that crap they were saying last night, I'm not saying they were wrong about any of it just unnecessary coming from them...


----------



## KAPat1865

I'll agree with ya on that. I think Thom Brenneman has been brainwashed by his dad to say whatever he wants about the Cubs. There is some real hate there and I honestly don't know why. I agree they should tone it down just a bit...

On the other hand I think that Jeff Brantly AKA "Cowboy" is one of the most entertaining guy around to listen to. I think he's great.


----------



## Eleven

The Reds are an immature team with a manager that feeds the "us against the world" mentality (everybody disrespects you, everyone is against you, get MAD, show them all, etc.).

They TALK like they've been perineal power for 100+ years.
They ACT like the've never been there before.

You have some class acts on the team.  Obviously Rolen, I like Votto  and the SS (can't remember his name now) - I even like Arroyo.  I used to think that Phillips was a good player (well, he IS a good player).. but he showed immaturity last year and became Dusty's "Kenny Lofton" (who I also used to like before Dusty got ahold of him.)  
Can't STAND Gomes.

Maybe that's classic Reds though.. .seriously, think about The Nasty Boys (Dibble and Charlton) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasty_Boys_(Cincinnati_Reds)

I just prefer respect for the game is all... probably why the Brewers piss me off to.
Are they still all untucking their shirts after the last out of a win?  ahh... they aren't winning as often now, so it seems... what... immature?


----------



## KAPat1865

Once again Eleven I think you missed my first point. The Reds are only seen as a immature team or a classless team or whatever people choose to call them by the Cardinals and their fans. Plain and simple. 

Brining up the Nasty Boys is almost comical too. That was 20 years ago...

As for Gomes, what's your beef with him. He is a guy who goes out thee and busts his ass EVERY day. I could understand if you don't like him because he was playing well but that isn't the case this year. Watch this video, click on the video link "Jonny Gomes, the man who wouldn't die" the guy has been through a lot...there is a method behind his madness.

http://search.espn.go.com/jonny-gom...ncinnati_Reds_players:CTampa_Bay_Rays_players


----------



## Eleven

KAPat1865 said:


> Once again Eleven I think you missed my first point. The Reds are only seen as a immature team or a classless team or whatever people choose to call them by the Cardinals and their fans. Plain and simple.


Not true.  I have friend that is an Astro fan that thinks the same thing... a couple Cubs fans are starting to think that too in recent years.



KAPat1865 said:


> Brining up the Nasty Boys is almost comical too. That was 20 years ago...


Probably why I said "CLASSIC".  There is a freaking Wiki for it...  I didn't create it, and Dibble ROUTINELY references it on XM broadcasts..



KAPat1865 said:


> As for Gomes, what's your beef with him.


Saw enough of his antics last year after Home Runs, etc... I've read that Rolen has talked to him to try to "tone it down" some.  I understand that is his personality.  

I respect Rolen.  Hit a homer, run the bases.

Just so you know that I feel that way about everyone, I completely understand people not liking the way Pujols stands and admires his homers, and some of Yadi's antics recently are starting to wear on me as well.


----------



## KAPat1865

I dont think we are every really going to see eye to eye and thats ok. It's just difference in opinion.

On a side note I found this video over on the Reds fan board and I figure some of you may get a kick out of it. There are a few things in this video that I think a not true at all like the Cubs having the worst fans...hell I think they have arguably the best fans for still sticking around... Anyways check it out if you want a good laugh..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrobcJa_EV8&feature=player_embedded#at=205

disclaimer- KAPat1865 in no way whatsoever dislikes the Cubs. I actually don't mind them at all and enjoy watching them beat up on teams in the NL Central not named the Reds..


----------



## Bluesier

Speaking up sticking around... say before last year.. what did you say about the Reds?? Were the Cards still "whiney" or just plain better than you.  Realize your hate is just because you have been playing behind us for so long.  

Say one word about Caprenter, then how about Cueto?? You have mental problems going on if you want to compare the two.  Cueto used metal spikes as a weapon and he should have been in jail for those actions.  I'd like to see a boxing match between him and LaRue, dude is a flat out punk (As Phillips is shying away from everything he started).

Thanks to KAPat... my hate for the Reds grows every day.


----------



## Bluesier

Communitywork does a lot for your image.... Ron Artest..


----------



## KAPat1865

Never have liked the Cardinals. Yeah I didnt say much 2 years ago because frankly there wasn't much to say. The Reds have sucked for a long time and now we are showing the rest of baseball that we are a team that is going to be around awhile with some really good young talent. There's no denying that. You are "whiney" along with the Cardinals and their fans....get over it..

Did I ever compare Cueto and Carp? NOPE! Was what Cueto did right? NOPE! Did he serve his suspension? YUP! 

If he should have been in jail for his actions then charges should have been pressed and they weren't. Quit living in the past dude! That was last year. This is a new year. I haven't brought up the fight at all and you keep trying to bring it up. 

Thanks to Bluesier, Chris Carpenter, TLR and his staff and the percentage of Cardinals fans who don't have a clue.....my hate for the Cardinals grows by the hour...


----------



## KAPat1865

Bluesier said:


> Communitywork does a lot for your image.... Ron Artest..



Now you are comparing Ron Artest to Brandon Phillips.....you have got to be ing kidding me!

WOW! I'm done wasting my time talking about this to you! :krazy:


----------



## Bluesier

Remind me what I'm whining about... just asking where you have been in my liefetime.. you are a punk along with your team.
I'm done talking about this with you... Ohhhh Noooooo.. I'm so sad, get out of here with that shit.
If we aren't talking about the past. then your one season of success means nothing, therefore we have this season and y'all are not too much ahead and when Waino went down didn't everyone expect us to go away.  But nope that is the Cardinals for ya.


----------



## Bluesier

Phillips to Artest..... was a comparison of what community work does for an image when you are a punk in the first place.


----------



## Eleven

KAPat1865 said:


> I dont think we are every really going to see eye to eye and thats ok. It's just difference in opinion.



I agree and that's fine.  That's what makes us fans...


----------



## KAPat1865

Bluesier said:


> Remind me what I'm whining about... just asking where you have been in my liefetime.. you are a punk along with your team.
> I'm done talking about this with you... Ohhhh Noooooo.. I'm so sad, get out of here with that shit.
> If we aren't talking about the past. then your one season of success means nothing, therefore we have this season and y'all are not too much ahead and when Waino went down didn't everyone expect us to go away.  But nope that is the Cardinals for ya.



:verysad::verysad::verysad: 

The 24 years dude! I'm only 24. The Reds haven't been that good since I've been alive. Sure they won in 1990 but do I remember that? uh no..How old are you? Looks like odd are you MAY have been alive to see the Cards win 1 world series...The Reds have a great history of baseball, unfortunately I haven't been around long enough to witness much of it..

Baseball history wise the Reds are right up there with the Cardinals. Give me a break..

Don't call me a punk. I never called you one, so don't call me one.


----------



## Bluesier

I'm 20!!!! HAHAHAHA... not so funny now.I'm talking about winning bud, winning doesn't mean winning the WS every year.  Success is being top in the league not hanging at the bottom with the Pirates.  

Calling you a punk... has to do with you not being a man of your word. You can't take a message board, correct? You said you wouldn't respond back to "Bluesier", yet you did...  and will continue. Take the heat man, don't back down like that, its a frrrrreeeaaaking message board of ISU fans.


----------



## Eleven

Baseball History of Success:

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/history/postseason/mlb_ws.jsp?feature=club_champs
Another good one:
http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/

Click on "Pennants", or "HOF", or W/L %

Another good one:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_League_Central#NL_Central_titles_won_by_team


----------



## Callmedoc

????? 10 world series titles, the second most of any baseball team besides the Yanks. Sorry but the reds have half of what the Cardinals are 10 is greater than 5.


----------



## Callmedoc

I grow tired of Smack-talk when someone stands up to them and was like "I don't know what his problem was." That's just like high school gossip..


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> Never have liked the Cardinals. Yeah I didnt say much 2 years ago because frankly there wasn't much to say. The Reds have sucked for a long time and now we are showing the rest of baseball that we are a team that is going to be around awhile with some really good young talent. There's no denying that. You are "whiney" along with the Cardinals and their fans....get over it..
> 
> Did I ever compare Cueto and Carp? NOPE! Was what Cueto did right? NOPE! Did he serve his suspension? YUP!
> 
> If he should have been in jail for his actions then charges should have been pressed and they weren't. Quit living in the past dude! That was last year. This is a new year. I haven't brought up the fight at all and you keep trying to bring it up.
> 
> Thanks to Bluesier, Chris Carpenter, TLR and his staff and the percentage of Cardinals fans who don't have a clue.....my hate for the Cardinals grows by the hour...



IF you want to dish it out, be prepared to take it. If the Reds make the playoffs this year maybe they can try winning a game or getting a hit in every game, it will be a step forward :meditate:


----------



## KAPat1865

I'm over it really. It's baseball. We are fans. We have our own opinions and thats fine. I was just trying to have a civil convo and every time I do someone butts in and starts acting a fool. 

Maybe I'm the fool for trying to defend myself. The season is 1/4 over. The Reds are in 1st, where most people had them after wainwright went down. The Cards and Pirates are over achieving. The Brew Crew and Cubs are under achieving.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Haha I liked the comment, 'Cardinals fans that don't have a clue" That was great. Lol.  I think it is obvious who doesn't have a clue, especially when the facts are on the Cards side!!


----------



## Eleven

Another good thing to note:

* After receiving a bunch of nasty and profane tweets and e-mails from Reds fans, may I offer a suggestion to them? Stop tweeting me, go buy a ticket and watch your entertaining first-place team play baseball. Reds Chairman Bob Castellini and GM Walt Jocketty -- two class acts atop the Reds organization -- deserve your support.

The Reds had another small crowd (18,861) for Tuesday's win over the Cubs at The Great American Unfilled Ballpark. (It was bad-weather evening, but that's no excuse for only 18,861 being there.) The Reds are a damned good team. They play the game the right way. They have the reigning MVP in Joey Votto. They win games in dramatic fashion. The town should be going crazy over the Reds, who put on one of the best shows in the majors.

*So instead of getting all jacked up about what people are saying in St. Louis, go buy some tickets and support your home team.* After last season's 91-win season and division title, I've been surprised to see that the Reds are *drawing an average of only 23,368 per game (17th in the majors). The GABP has been only 55.2 percent filled to capacity this season.* 

Through 24 games the Reds' attendance is up by 2,332 per game this season. But that's a modest increase given the Reds' *flair*, quality and success. Castellini, Jocketty and the Reds' staff and players deserve better. The Reds have given you folks a winner after many years of poor, irrelevant baseball. So here's the deal: *you need to get fired up about your team, instead of the Cardinals.* The other home games on the schedule are important. They count in the standings.

Come on, Marty Brennaman. Give the Reds fans the business. Raise some hell. Motivate them to go buy some tickets.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

To, 

Cardinal and Reds fans,

Actually its not so obvious who doesn't have a clue... Those of us who still claim to be Cubs fans and sit back and say nothing because we have nothing to say are the clueless ones... Atleast u guys have something to talk about. For much of my life the Cardinals have been a winnner, same can't be said for the Reds or the Cubs. I can only hope that the Cubs could preform like the Cardinals a franchise with half the payroll of the Cubs...  Our ability to suck given that payroll is one of the biggest head scratchers in all of sports. 

So you all fued away, while doin it just be glad you have something to fued about. I went to bed last night no longer a Cubs fan and then I woke up today for work...

From,
A Cubs Fan


----------



## Bluesier

Eleven said:


> Another good thing to note:
> 
> * After receiving a bunch of nasty and profane tweets and e-mails from Reds fans, may I offer a suggestion to them? Stop tweeting me, go buy a ticket and watch your entertaining first-place team play baseball. Reds Chairman Bob Castellini and GM Walt Jocketty -- two class acts atop the Reds organization -- deserve your support.
> 
> The Reds had another small crowd (18,861) for Tuesday's win over the Cubs at The Great American Unfilled Ballpark. (It was bad-weather evening, but that's no excuse for only 18,861 being there.) The Reds are a damned good team. They play the game the right way. They have the reigning MVP in Joey Votto. They win games in dramatic fashion. The town should be going crazy over the Reds, who put on one of the best shows in the majors.
> 
> *So instead of getting all jacked up about what people are saying in St. Louis, go buy some tickets and support your home team.* After last season's 91-win season and division title, I've been surprised to see that the Reds are *drawing an average of only 23,368 per game (17th in the majors). The GABP has been only 55.2 percent filled to capacity this season.*
> 
> Through 24 games the Reds' attendance is up by 2,332 per game this season. But that's a modest increase given the Reds' *flair*, quality and success. Castellini, Jocketty and the Reds' staff and players deserve better. The Reds have given you folks a winner after many years of poor, irrelevant baseball. So here's the deal: *you need to get fired up about your team, instead of the Cardinals.* The other home games on the schedule are important. They count in the standings.
> 
> Come on, Marty Brennaman. Give the Reds fans the business. Raise some hell. Motivate them to go buy some tickets.



Agree with this very much!!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> To,
> 
> Cardinal and Reds fans,
> 
> Actually its not so obvious who doesn't have a clue... Those of us who still claim to be Cubs fans and sit back and say nothing because we have nothing to say are the clueless ones... Atleast u guys have something to talk about. For much of my life the Cardinals have been a winnner, same can't be said for the Reds or the Cubs. I can only hope that the Cubs could preform like the Cardinals a franchise with half the payroll of the Cubs...  Our ability to suck given that payroll is one of the biggest head scratchers in all of sports.
> 
> So you all fued away, while doin it just be glad you have something to fued about. I went to be no longer a
> Cubs fan and then I woke up today for work...
> 
> From,
> A Cubs Fan



Haha very nice post SSOM.  Maybe the Cubs aren't so bad, but those Reds, man oh man!! Lol.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> Another good thing to note:
> 
> * After receiving a bunch of nasty and profane tweets and e-mails from Reds fans, may I offer a suggestion to them? Stop tweeting me, go buy a ticket and watch your entertaining first-place team play baseball. Reds Chairman Bob Castellini and GM Walt Jocketty -- two class acts atop the Reds organization -- deserve your support.
> 
> The Reds had another small crowd (18,861) for Tuesday's win over the Cubs at The Great American Unfilled Ballpark. (It was bad-weather evening, but that's no excuse for only 18,861 being there.) The Reds are a damned good team. They play the game the right way. They have the reigning MVP in Joey Votto. They win games in dramatic fashion. The town should be going crazy over the Reds, who put on one of the best shows in the majors.
> 
> *So instead of getting all jacked up about what people are saying in St. Louis, go buy some tickets and support your home team.* After last season's 91-win season and division title, I've been surprised to see that the Reds are *drawing an average of only 23,368 per game (17th in the majors). The GABP has been only 55.2 percent filled to capacity this season.*
> 
> Through 24 games the Reds' attendance is up by 2,332 per game this season. But that's a modest increase given the Reds' *flair*, quality and success. Castellini, Jocketty and the Reds' staff and players deserve better. The Reds have given you folks a winner after many years of poor, irrelevant baseball. So here's the deal: *you need to get fired up about your team, instead of the Cardinals.* The other home games on the schedule are important. They count in the standings.
> 
> Come on, Marty Brennaman. Give the Reds fans the business. Raise some hell. Motivate them to go buy some tickets.



Don't disagree with this at all... Maybe if they were playing a quality team (other than a middle school all star team) people would have made it out to the ball park.... Lol


----------



## tkemmerer14

The thing about this whole conversation is we're supposed to be talking about the 2011 SEASON... not a pissing contest about who has won the most World Series titles, nor attendance at the ballpark. The fact of the matter is the Cincinnati Reds with MVP Joey Votto are the number 1 team in the division and until the Cards can knock them off, they are number 2.


----------



## KAPat1865

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Don't disagree with this at all... Maybe if they were playing a quality team (other than a middle school all star team) people would have made it out to the ball park.... Lol


SSOM you are awful hard on yourself today. I'm sorry about last night but damn it's early. Maybe they can turn it around..


----------



## Bluesier

tkemmerer14 said:


> The thing about this whole conversation is we're supposed to be talking about the 2011 SEASON... not a pissing contest about who has won the most World Series titles, nor attendance at the ballpark. The fact of the matter is the Cincinnati Reds with MVP Joey Votto are the number 1 team in the division and until the Cards can knock them off, they are number 2.



You can't be serious...

Pretty sure the first place teams poor attendance has a whole hell of a lot to do with the 2011 season, correct??  or wait does this years attendance have to do with like five seasons ago?? lol. come on man...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

KAPat1865 said:


> SSOM you are awful hard on yourself today. I'm sorry about last night but damn it's early. Maybe they can turn it around..



Oh no last night had been a long time coming, that type of performance was bound to happen. I've been telling you guys on here for a month now how bad the Cubs are. After I got upset with someone on here (I forget) talking about a weeekend series win over the Cubs who havn't won a series in a month. Let me be very clear, the Cubs are a joke if I do say so myself. They make  Tosh.0, Sandler, James, Letterman, Leno dry....


----------



## Callmedoc

Lol don't you love how when it is good to bring up the past they want to bring up the past but when it doesn't fit the agenda it's always "let's talk about this season..." cards reds will likely come down to the end of the season again...especially with the pitching the cards have gotten lately


----------



## Callmedoc

I think the cubs should really put themselves in rebuilding mode...i want them to be successful because there is no better game to watch than cards cubs when both teams r in the running...


----------



## Eleven

Are the Cards the Most Hated Team?

LANCE BERKMAN, the former rival who has now turned into an essential and beloved teammate.

"When I played against (La Russa) I wanted to fistfight him, but it's totally different than you would think," Berkman told St. Louis radio station KFNS about his view of the skipper before changing sides. "I've always respected him and the way that the Cardinals have approached the game. They always play with an intensity that I think you can attribute directly to his influence and to the tone that he sets. ... I was like, 'Man, these guys are our No. 1 rival, always winning the division and if you wanted to do anything you had to beat them.' Almost like a big bully. *They play with an attitude of superiority, which is helpful when you're on their side, but playing against them it rankles you.*"

The "most disliked" team? Perhaps not. But clearly not well-liked.

And that usually means two things.

As Miklasz points out, a disliked team is usually a good team.

It is also, always, an entertaining team.


----------



## Bluesier

The Cardinals are not the most hated teams, at least from players around the league, I would say one of the most respected teams in the MLB.  

These Reds fans, man they just keep getting ahead of themselves... y'all said its all good now cause were in first place...wellllll look his is in first today!!  It is freakinggg MAYYYYYYYY, give me a break, saying its all good cause Now were in first.  

I bet it changes with in the next few days, its May and it's baseball...


----------



## Eleven

Bluesier said:


> The Cardinals are not the most hated teams, at least from players around the league, I would say one of the most respected teams in the MLB.
> 
> These Reds fans, man they just keep getting ahead of themselves...



I am NOT a Reds fan.. FAR from it - especially now that Dusty Baker is there.
I am probably one of the biggest Cardinal Fans you will ever meet.

The quote was from this article in the St. Louis Post Dispatch:

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/base...cle_7fb3fffe-824b-11e0-b221-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Bluesier

Eleven said:


> I am NOT a Reds fan.. FAR from it - especially now that Dusty Baker is there.
> I am probably one of the biggest Cardinal Fans you will ever meet.
> 
> The quote was from this article in the St. Louis Post Dispatch:
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/sports/base...cle_7fb3fffe-824b-11e0-b221-001a4bcf6878.html



I was agreeing with you. lol.


----------



## bent20

As a Cardinal fan, I endorse the last line of this article. Pretty cool story.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/bi...hocks-Twitter-follower-by-show?urn=mlb-wp7003

Also, I find the height of some of those eighth graders frightening.


----------



## Callmedoc

That's a nice story about Phillips doing something for a fan BUT, I still don't like him.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bump.


----------



## KAPat1865

Reds are playing like shit.

I'll eat some crow for now... It's still early though..


----------



## Callmedoc

No doubt it's still early...Idk whether to be happy that the Cards are in first with Pujols Struggling and Carp throwing like Kip Wells or to worry if they will ever pull outof their funks...I am not as worried about Albert as I am Carp....I think the Cards will be looking for a Bullpen arm at the trade deadline.


----------



## bent20

No posts about Pujols' back-to-back walk off home runs over the weekend? I know they came against the Cubs, but still pretty impressive. I've been very surprised with how well the Cards have been doing this year.


----------



## landrus13

The Cards are playing really well right now, except for that series against the Giants last week. I think Pujols is finally back and Carp had a decent start also in the game yesterday, he may be on his way back to his normal self soon.


----------



## bent20

Never would have guessed that the Cardinals would have the most wins in the MLB this late into the season. Brewers are keeping things tight though.


----------



## hans1950

It's nice this year to have the rest of the summer off since I don't need to watch the Cubs anymore.The swoon came much earlier than usual this year.Next year can't come soon enough.


----------



## KAPat1865

Reds beat the Cubs tonight for the second time in a row. I wonder how much longer their manager will be sticking around....


----------



## landrus13

Cardinals beat the Astros 7-4. Berkman hit a 2-run home run in the top of the first inning and Pujols hit a solo home run in the top of the 8th. Jake Westbrook also hit a 3-run double to help his cause. He also got his 6th win of the year and Salas got his 11th save.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

KAPat1865 said:


> Reds beat the Cubs tonight for the second time in a row. I wonder how much longer their manager will be sticking around....



Probably not long, but coming from a Cubs fan I am not one to place blame and or excuses. All Cubs fans want to do is find someone to place blame. Then they get that person out of town and then the next comes in be it the GM or Manager or Center Fielder its always someones fault, someone is always getting blamed. We got shit for players and we got a shitty record in return. Ready:

Carlos Pena $10 mill for a career .240 hitter

Darwin Barney 26 year old rookie with no power and no ability to steal bases

Soriano a career .276 hitter that is less than horrible on D half way through of a 8 year contract

Ramierez a career .282 hitter only 6 points better than Soriano the guy Cubs fans want out of town more than anyone... Aram has a club option for next year to make aout $15 mill

Look these are just a few examples, I could site several others on the Cubs roster, Quade walked into a no win situation with a roster full overpaid terrible baseball players.


----------



## KAPat1865

Yeah thats what im saying. Quade might just say the hell with it and leave on his own.... I'm sure his frustration is through the roof.


----------



## bent20

The Cubs farm system has always been a joke. If you want to know the biggest difference between the Cubs and Cardinals and why one team has always been more successful than the other, that's basically it. That's the biggest difference. Year after year, the Cubs try to build with free agents because they can't scout and develop their own talent, and year after year they fail. Meanwhile, the Cards spend their money wisely and bring in the right free agents to strengthen the team. Even if Pujols jumps ship, I have no doubt the Cardinals will go on being a solid team.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Really bent? Quite frankly I don't want to know the biggest difference between the Cubs and Cards.  Interesting because half of the Cubs team right now are former farm league kids. Castro, Barney, Samarja, Campano, Colvin, Wells, Cashner, Jay Jackson (yet to be called up). The Cubs are anemic dude, they always have been it has little to do with any one thing. Fine the farm system sucks an the Cardinals have a great farm system I don't disagree with you but once again you can't point to any one thing. The Cubs orgaization continues to punish the one player that gets pissed off when things don't go well and he aint afraid to place blame on anyone including himself.... The Cubs are weak - from ownership down they are weak, they are strapped for money and are not going to be a contender for atleast 5 to 10 years.

Do you want to know the ONLY difference between the Cubs and Cardinals? The Cardinals are F'innn winners and the Cubs r not.


----------



## bent20

Just saying it starts with the farm system. I don't doubt half the Cub players right now are from their farm system. Explains why they're so bad. And yes, ownership is a definite problem, as is the attitude you referred to of deflecting blame. Not trying to be a big Cardinal homer either. They have their problems. They'd win more World Series if they'd spend a little more money, but at least they're always competitive.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The Cardinals are F'innn winners and the Cubs r not.



Can I quote you on that?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Can I quote you on that?



I said it didn't I... These announcers and other fans think that Cubs fans are in denial about how bad this franchise is and for the most part that couldn't be any further from the truth, the attendance this year will fall short of 3 mill for the first time since 2003 and it was down last year as well. Cubs fans are just loyal fans so pepople aytomatically assume that they are clueless because they support a losing franchise and for that reason we are not only cluess but also abnormal in a world of helmet hoppers...


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I said it didn't I... These announcers and other fans think that Cubs fans are in denial about how bad this franchise is and for the most part that couldn't be any further from the truth, the attendance this year will fall short of 3 mill for the first time since 2003 and it was down last year as well. Cubs fans are just loyal fans so pepople aytomatically assume that they are clueless because they support a losing franchise and for that reason we are not only cluess but also abnormal in a world of helmet hoppers...



To be honest, if I was you guys and thought about signing Albert I wouldn't! Ten years to a guy who is declining a bit already is a scary thought...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> To be honest, if I was you guys and thought about signing Albert I wouldn't! Ten years to a guy who is declining a bit already is a scary thought...



Albert is the last thing on my mind, Albert can't pitch can he? Ok it doesn't matter then. He's not going to be a Cub and I honestly don't care if he is or isn't. I think he will sign with st louis actually.


----------



## Callmedoc

Hopefully not for 10 years 300 million.


----------



## Bluesier

I'm thinking and hoping he will sign with St. Louis at about 8 yr/$200 million, putting him at about $25 mil per year.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Bluesier said:


> I'm thinking and hoping he will sign with St. Louis at about 8 yr/$200 million, putting him at about $25 mil per year.



Didn't he turn down 8 years $240 million in the offseason from them?


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Probably not long, but coming from a Cubs fan I am not one to place blame and or excuses. All Cubs fans want to do is find someone to place blame. Then they get that person out of town and then the next comes in be it the GM or Manager or Center Fielder its always someones fault, someone is always getting blamed. We got shit for players and we got a shitty record in return. Ready:
> 
> Carlos Pena $10 mill for a career .240 hitter
> 
> Darwin Barney 26 year old rookie with no power and no ability to steal bases
> 
> Soriano a career .276 hitter that is less than horrible on D half way through of a 8 year contract
> 
> Ramierez a career .282 hitter only 6 points better than Soriano the guy Cubs fans want out of town more than anyone... Aram has a club option for next year to make aout $15 mill
> 
> Look these are just a few examples, I could site several others on the Cubs roster, Quade walked into a no win situation with a roster full overpaid terrible baseball players.



Really?  Darwin Barney has been one of the best and most consistent players on the team this season.  He is hitting right at .300 and damn near leads the teams in RBIs from the 2-hole.  He doesn't have power and no he doesn't steal a lot of bases but he sure the hell doesn't belong on a blame list with Pena, Rammy, and Fons.  The dude is just a baseball player.  He is a good defender, hustles every ball out, does the right thing like move a runner over to third with no one out with a grounder to the right side.  He isn't great at any paticular thing but he has played well this season and I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## landrus13

The Cardinals took 2 out of 3 from the Astros. The Cardinals won last 9-2 giving Lance Lynn his first ever MLB win. St. Louis will travel to Milwaukee today and play at Miller Park tonight at 8:10.


----------



## landrus13

The Cardinals lost to the Brewers last night 7-0. The Brewers are only 1.5 games out of first place now. Ryan Braun had a 2-run homer for the Brew Crew.


----------



## Callmedoc

Looks like we were all wrong...the pirates are back...


----------



## landrus13

The Pirates are something special. They have the best closer in the game in Hanrahan, and probably the best CF in Andrew McCutcheon. I also heard on ESPN last night, that the Mets might be interested in trading Carlos Beltran to the Pirates. If that deal gets done, then I will expect the Bucs to make the playoffs, because all they really need is a good impact bat to help with the offense, because their pitching has been outstanding so far this season.


----------



## Callmedoc

Is carlos Beltran still an impact bat? Not sure I would do that if I was pittsburgh...gonna have to give up alot of young talent to rent a bagged you Aren't sure will produce


----------



## Bally #50

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Is carlos Beltran still an impact bat? Not sure I would do that if I was pittsburgh...gonna have to give up alot of young talent to rent a bagged you Aren't sure will produce


History would indicate that the Pirates would not make that kind of move. However, their rise "above mediocrity" this season is unprescedented since they quit having winning seasons back in 1992 so who knows? I have NEVER been a huge fan of baseball but my alligiance for 40+ years has always been with the Pirates (via my Western PA roots). Go Bucs~


----------



## KAPat1865

With 4 teams within 4 games of eachother it's still anyones division to win. Looks like the Brew Crew wants to win picking up K Rod. 

The Cards have stuck around longer than expected dealing with injuries. Although it pains me to say it I think they may be the team to beat in the division.

The Reds are so up and down its pathetic. I am convinced that Dusty Baker is the WORST manager in the MLB. He can't figure out our line ups and he is TERRIBLE with our pitchers, cubs fan I feel your pain. Don't look for much out of the Reds unless they can somehow pull it together.

You heard it here first. NO WAY the Pirates win the division. They dont have a horses to get it done. Don't get me wrong if the Reds can't win it I would LOVE to see the Bucs take the Central but I dont see that happening. Plus their schedule is brutal the rest of the season.


----------



## landrus13

The Cardinals have yet to play the Pirates this season. The race for the NL Central will be very fun to watch and I expect it to come down the final week of the season.

Go Cardinals!!!


----------



## KAPat1865

jlandrus23 said:


> The Cardinals have yet to play the Pirates this season. The race for the NL Central will be very fun to watch and I expect it to come down the final week of the season.
> 
> Go Cardinals!!!



They are in the same division. They HAD to of played each other by now. Check yourself on that one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

KAPat1865 said:


> They are in the same division. They HAD to of played each other by now. Check yourself on that one.


April. Pirates took 2 of 3.


----------



## Bally #50

KAPat1865 said:


> With 4 teams within 4 games of eachother it's still anyones division to win. Looks like the Brew Crew wants to win picking up K Rod.
> 
> The Cards have stuck around longer than expected dealing with injuries. Although it pains me to say it I think they may be the team to beat in the division.
> 
> The Reds are so up and down its pathetic. I am convinced that Dusty Baker is the WORST manager in the MLB. He can't figure out our line ups and he is TERRIBLE with our pitchers, cubs fan I feel your pain. Don't look for much out of the Reds unless they can somehow pull it together.
> 
> You heard it here first. NO WAY the Pirates win the division. They dont have a horses to get it done. Don't get me wrong if the Reds can't win it I would LOVE to see the Bucs take the Central but I dont see that happening. Plus their schedule is brutal the rest of the season.


Pat, I would agree that they won't win the division but I suppose about anything could happen, except maybe the Cubs winning the division.


----------



## landrus13

April was such a long time ago. If the Cardinals can' win the division, I sure hope the Pirates do. I can't stand anything about the Reds or Brewers.


----------



## Callmedoc

So I am watching the Brewers versus the Cards right now, and I have never seen such a off and on pitcher than Edwin Jackson...He is nasty one minute and hitting the dirt with a fastball the next. Has nasty stuff but I thinK Dave duncan may need to perform brain surgery on this kid.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I gotta put the jinx on them, we need the draft picks. But what in Gods name is up with the Cubs. Better question, what in Gods name is up with the Reds? I can ask because my team aint in the hunt, but you guys were awfully noisy early on this season and now you just sitting back huh? What's the word guys? 

But yeah the Cubs, unreal? Haven't lost a game in the month of August yet.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I gotta put the jinx on them, we need the draft picks. But what in Gods name is up with the Cubs. Better question, what in Gods name is up with the Reds? I can ask because my team aint in the hunt, but you guys were awfully noisy early on this season and now you just sitting back huh? What's the word guys?
> 
> But yeah the Cubs, unreal? Haven't lost a game in the month of August yet.



On the subject of the Reds, this time last year I don't remember a time this thing wasn't on my updated topics list and now, it's completely unheard of. My Cards arent playing well right now but we are still in this thing and if Edwin Jackson starts pounding the strike zone we may have this thing come september. Cards are three back, manageable.
The cubs have played this opposite than usual. I feel like they are sitting back saying, "We got 'em we got em just where we want em" lol


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Yeah, I have been wondering the same thing.  Not only what happened to the Reds team, but to the Reds fans on this site.  The Pat guy was making sooooo much noise and now he has seemed to find his shell and can't get out!  No problem with me though, STAY in there!


----------



## landrus13

Cardinals are leading the Marlins 2-1 in the bottom of the 7th.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jlandrus23 said:


> Cardinals are leading the Marlins 2-1 in the bottom of the 7th.



Who cares bro? Get lost...


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Who cares bro? Get lost...



A little intense...


----------



## landrus13

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Who cares bro? Get lost...



Sounds like a normal Cubs fan??


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Sounds like a normal Cubs fan??



Unneeded Question mark?


----------



## landrus13

Yeah, I'm not for sure if he is a Cubs fan.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Yeah, I'm not for sure if he is a Cubs fan.



He has mentioned several times he is...


----------



## landrus13

Well then I guess the question wasn't needed. And BTW, the Cardinals won last night 2-1 over the Marlins but we still trail the Brewers by 3 games cuz they beat the Astros 7-5 last night.


----------



## landrus13

Cardinals swept the Marlins with an 8-4 win today.

Cardinals host the Brewers starting this Tuesday.


----------

